

Have you been hit by Google´s Webspam Team with a Manual Penalty? - wusatiuk
http://googlewebmastercentral.blogspot.co.at/2013/08/manual-actions-viewer.html

======
wusatiuk
It is a quite interesting move from Google. Seems that the data shown is
correct. Just the question, if they really show us everything. :)

One great function is that you can then eliminate the errors / spam pages on
your website and re-submit for a review by Google´s Webspam Team.

